# Trigger Finger



## MichaelW2 (15 Jun 2021)

I woke up with a dicky little finger that felt stiff and moved between 2 positions not inbetween
Dr Google identified it as Trigger Finger, inflamation of the tendon tunnels, and prescribed some finger stretches which seemed to help.
Did a ride last night and ot came back this morning.
Anyone else had it ?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jun 2021)

Yup. I've got it. Ring finger left hand. 
Been waiting 3 years for the wonderful NHS to look at it. 
It's alright during the day when I'm using my hands, but locks up at night in a curved position. 
Not really painful but a PIA. 
I sleep with a splint on the finger to keep it straight. Google Oval-8. They come in various sizes so you should get one to fit. 

Best buddy had it. Had a few injections and finished up being operated on before NHS stopped treating non virus patients. Don't think you've much chance of treatment so get a splint. 

Forcing your finger back into position causes a bit more damage every time you do it.


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

Suffer, ironically, on my actual trigger finger!


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jun 2021)

I knew you'd have it Drago. 😁


----------



## Drago (15 Jun 2021)

Too much time over the years gripping weight bars without gloves is what did for me. Its not bad now, all moves properly, but does hurt if I grip something too tightly in just the wrong spot. Suffice to say I now glove up.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jun 2021)

Wifey had cortisone shots, twice, then eventually, successful surgery. good luck!


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2021)

She has my sympathies. The injection into the hand is excruciating.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Too much time over the years gripping weight bars without gloves is what did for me. Its not bad now, all moves properly, but does hurt if I grip something too tightly in just the wrong spot. Suffice to say I now glove up.



Not pulling the trigger on your Magnum 45 too many times?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Jun 2021)

Is one of the joints enlarged? I have similar on my little finger, the joint is enlarged/ swollen and I cannot close my hand totally (although it has got better since I first noticed it). It started about 18 months ago and I've been told it's rheumatoid arthritis. 

Bizarrely I first noticed it when I fell off my bike on ice, landing on my right side, although quite why my left little finger came out in sympathy, I've no idea!


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2021)

In mine there is no enlargement. As described above, its an injury where the tendon passes through the 'pulleys' on the inside ofnthe finger. In my case its the lowest one where the finger meets tha palm of the hand. Its pretty fleshy there, but one one of the joints of the finger itself it might be visible as swelling.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Too much time over the years gripping weight bars without gloves is what did for me. Its not bad now, all moves properly, but does hurt if I grip something too tightly in just the wrong spot. Suffice to say I now glove up.



I thought it was due to shooting 'people'


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jun 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I woke up with a dicky little finger that felt stiff and moved between 2 positions not inbetween
> Dr Google identified it as Trigger Finger, inflamation of the tendon tunnels, and prescribed some finger stretches which seemed to help.
> Did a ride last night and ot came back this morning.
> Anyone else had it ?



Ring finger right hand - I need to get it fixed, been like it for a good few years now and I haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------

